# Direct Sunlight?



## The Trans Am Kid (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a tank in my room and if I open the blinds, there is direct sunlight on it. Is it ok to have direct sunlight on the tank or should I just keep my shades closed? Will the fish get a sunburn? haha


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The Trans Am Kid said:


> I have a tank in my room and if I open the blinds, there is direct sunlight on it. Is it ok to have direct sunlight on the tank or should I just keep my shades closed? Will the fish get a sunburn? haha


Keep your blinds closed. Direct sunlight can cause increased temperature which can undermine most fish's health especially when they do not tolerate high temperature and possible algal bloom if there is nutrient imbalance.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

i agree. move the tank or keep the blinds closed.


----------

